# Inflatable Kayaks for Colorado Rivers



## Highcountry_nomad (Apr 6, 2021)

Newbie here. We live at the headwaters of the Colorado and plan on trying some paddling here and the Green River on day trips this year. I'm looking at both the tandem Star Outlaw II and the RMR IK44 kayaks. Does anyone have any experience with either? Each would hold 1 parent and 1 small kiddo. Thank you


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep in mind that inflatable kayaks are a wet ride; a cold wet ride with snowmelt. It's always surprising when someone thinks that they wouldn't get wet on the river.


----------

